
Apple released a macOS update no one can install - stevebmark
https://www.reddit.com/r/MacOS/comments/ea7qtv/help_update_10152_wont_install/
======
CrazyStat
10.15.2, the version in question, installed on my 2017 MBP last night with no
problems.

Several of the reddit comments mention that freeing up disk space solved the
problem.

Title seems like clickbait.

~~~
alwillis
>Title seems like clickbait.

Yes; I just installed the beta for 10.15.3.

